# Bench press wont go past 200lbs on 5x5



## balin (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been training on and off (more off than on) for the past 6 years. I have done a 5x5 routine 3 times in that entire time to gain some strength after long periods of none training.

After not training for 8 months at a time, my strength goes down hard, but when I come back to training I take my workouts seriously and begin to eat big and rest plenty. I log my workouts to keep progress and to keep myself motivated. Every time I do the routine I add about 30-50lbs to my 5x5 lifts in about a 3-4 month period. My deadlifts began at 155lbs and now im doing 220lbs (this has been the biggest progress). This is up 20lbs from the 200lbs that I was able to do last time I was on the routine. It seams that all my lifts (not just the deadlift) have been better that how they were last time I was on this routine.

It seems that im stronger than I was the last time I did this routine. BUT...there is always a BUT... my bench press is stuck a 200lbs :S. This has always been the case. Everytime I do this routine I add weight to the BP every week until I hit 200lbs... that's just where it stops. Even though all my other lifts have gone up from the previous maxes, the BP has stayed where it always does. It never goes past 200...2 years ago I even kept doing the 5x5 routine for 2 extra months, after hitting 200lbs, but never got any stronger. Thats seems to be where I always stall. Even If my other lifts go higher....the BP always stays at 200lbs. Has this happened to anyone?

My chest does grow even though I stall on 200lbs for weeks but I want to get stronger not just bigger


----------



## 8Ball (Apr 20, 2010)

there's a lot of things that could be influencing your bench press plateau. do you ever deload during your routine? what is the form on your bench press like?

if you're plateauing, you may try something like focusing on the negative portion of the lift, or doing dropsets. You may also considering trying a 5/3/1esque style program for bench. And you may try to get it out of your head that you're going to stall at 200lbs -- the second you place a scrap of doubt in your mind, you're totally f***ed.


----------



## Anabol Lector (Apr 20, 2010)

Id take a deload or use less weight for a few weeks and build back up over time. Or add more accessory exercises in. I recommend dips and chin ups to help a bench press rut.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Do you train triceps mate?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

5*5 sucks ass thats why. The same loading principles won't work forever. Whack 220 on the bar and rep out..


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Change your workout for a few weeks. Try a lighter weight for 8-10 reps or even lighter for 12-15, try heavier for singles or doubles. Just mix it up ad before ou know it you'll be pressing 210.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Easy ways to resolve it mate loads of regimes and techniques can get you through a barrier.

Sounds like its a big mental block in that no matter what you do you cant get through the 200 pound mark.

Sounds silly but do not use 20 kg plates, use 10kg and 5 kg, cos it is possible to have an image of "I cant lift two plates each side cos it too heavy" but when you lie down you know in your heart of hearts you can **** a 10 kg plate up all day long.

If your gym has a power rack, after your chest work out where you platue at 200 pound, set it up so your doing a wee bit more than a lockout with 205 pound on the bar.

You will move it, you will not get injured, you will know that you can lift heavier than 200 pound, you will know what it feels like to have a weight in your mitts that you never thought you could get past. You would have learned that you can do more, you just have to believe it is possible mate.

Focus on your form, and when training try an get in the groove of stopping when weight on your chest and powering it up under your steam, and not on the momentum of the weight dropping and bouncing up.


----------



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

As said above there could be any number of factors effecting your bench press. Firstly you need to look at your diet - if you are not putting in enough fuel, you will not be able to progress - wheher that be strength and/or muscle gain.

Secondly you need to rest and thirdy, you must be consitent in your approach - I would also be patient - we all level out, but I am sure benching over 200lbs is acheivable for most.

A very basic strenght system that has worked of me has beent he Tokas 5x3. This is a three week cycle as follows

Week 1 - 5x3 at 85% of 1RM

Week 2 - 3x2 at 90% of 1RM

Week 3 - 2x1 at 95% of 1RM

This can be repeated over and over until increasing the wieght. You should pass you target. Once you have completed this cycle a few times have a go at a 1RM - you should break through your plateau.

5x5 is OK, but if it aint working, it aint working!

There are other many other methods, some are progressive similar to this but over longer build up periods, others involved speed work etc - these tend to get more complicated and I would not recommend until you get a bit more advanced or train with someone who is experienced - possible overtraininf etc.

On a final note - you dont need to go over the top with assisstance work - just keep to the basics and give your body time to rest and grow.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> 5*5 sucks ass thats why. The same loading principles won't work forever. Whack 220 on the bar and rep out..


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very reckless, but thats exactly what i do, its just not the kind of advice that people are likely to accept!


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Add every other week on your max lift 1.250 gr plate on the bar(both sides) go for 1-3 reps when reach failure lift the bar (somebody needs to help you) and keep it up as long as you can squizing your pecs.

If you dont have a spotter use the smith machine.

REMEMBER NEVER SACRIFICE PERFECT FORM FOR POUNDAGE,bench press is the number 1 injury exercise.


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

i have been training 5x5 since November and my bench has gone from 145kg to 200kg so it works albeit with some assistance!


----------

